# One reason not to regret the seventies !



## magosienne (Nov 17, 2010)

First, i would like to say Abba is one of my all time favorite bands, Mamma Mia is one of my favorite songs and i am an absolute fan of flare pants. BUT what the hell were they thinking ? Were they guest stars in a scifi show after shooting this videoclip ? Was it Halloween ?





(pic from the clip Mamma Mia)

Please do not tell me this was fashionable once upon a time. I won't believe you !


----------



## divadoll (Nov 17, 2010)

AAAAAAAH!!! I've scratched out my eyes and I'm BLIND!!!

What a cat suit!  Look at that guy in the back's platforms!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 17, 2010)

HA!!


----------



## Karren (Nov 17, 2010)

God i remember wearing elephant jeans that were like dresses around each leg!  lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 18, 2010)

I love Abba too!


----------



## Geek (Nov 18, 2010)

OMG, Have you see this video!  Sweden loves ABBA so much that when we were there, we went on a cruise and all they did was sing ABBA songs at the Karaoke.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 18, 2010)

haha, too awesome, back in the days before camel toes.. COUGH NOT COUGH.

all ABBA's clothes were so totally crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess people will be asking if people used to dress like Lady Gaga when I'm a grandma, lol!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 18, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, Have you see this video!  Sweden loves ABBA so much that when we were there, we went on a cruise and all they did was sing ABBA songs at the Karaoke.


That's crazy ! Were you sitting on a Ikea chair too ?


----------



## magosienne (Nov 18, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> God i remember wearing elephant jeans that were like dresses around each leg!  lol



Ha ! you were already wearing dresses at that time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

